# Umbau, nur wie?



## katja (4. März 2012)

Hallo an Alle 

Dank dem letzten Winter mit seinen tagelangen, zweistelligen Minustemperaturen hat es nun mein Miniteich-Hochbecken verrissen 
Was nun? Zuerst dachte ich daran, einen "richtigen" Miniteich an dieser Stelle (inkl. dem Beet davor) zu errichten, bin aber schon mit dem Aushub überfordert, also weiß nicht wohin damit :?
Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, diesen großen, hochstehenden Granitbrocken zu legen (nachdem er durchbohrt wurde, um später zu plätschern), drumrum einen "Burggraben" zu buddeln und dann dort ringsum Pflanzen, die gern nasse Füße haben zu setzen. Ich kann mir das schön vorstellen, doch wieder tun sich jede Menge Fragen auf:

- am besten die Folie auslegen, Granitstein (vorsichtig) ablegen, Folie hochschlagen und um den Stein rum abbuddeln?
- wie die Folienränder verstecken, da es ja zu 3/4 an den Weg grenzt?

Wie ich euch kenne, habt ihr bestimmt Ideen oder Vorschläge, mir zu helfen 

Ach ja, Bilder wären wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht, hier sind sie


----------



## Theo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Moin Katja.

Ist dein Teich denn gerissen?
Mit Folie wirst du deine Probleme bekommen, denn wie du schon geschrieben hast, wohin mit dem Rand.
Was hältst du von Flüssigfolie? Du brauchtest dann an dem eigendlichen Bauwerk nichts verändern.


----------



## katja (4. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Theo, sorry, da hab ich mich wohl nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt 

Das Becken wird definitiv abgerissen. Und ich dachte mir, das Beet davor auch noch gleich mit platt zu machen, um eine gewisse Größe hinzubekommen.

Dann erst würde ich den Granitblock ablegen und dann weiß ich nicht weiter... 

Das Randproblem habe ich, weil eben der Weg so bleiben soll.


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja!

Und welcome back :knuddel

Guck Dir mal meinen Teichrand an, vielleicht kann Dir das weiterhelfen - vielleicht mit kleineren Steinen, die zu der Wegumrandung passen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/208&pictureid=2907


----------



## katja (4. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Christine und danke 

Deine Bilder habe ich mir schon lääängst angeschaut  aber ich möchte keine "Stolperfalle", wenns geht. Ich würde es gern auf einem Niveau haben, also ein Schritt daneben und man hat nasse Füße


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,

geht doch - ist nur eine Frage, wie hoch du die Kante buddelst. Ich wollte ja die Stolperkante


----------



## katja (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, womit fixiere ich die Folie zwischen den vorhandenen Randsteinen und kleinen Granitwürfelchen, die ich noch übrig hätte.
Mit normalen Gartenbeton oder was hast du da genommen? 

Außerdem weiß ich immer noch nicht, ob meine Idee, den Stein abzulegen (wenn die Folie ausgebreitet wäre), und dann drumrum zu buddeln so funktioniert? :?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,



> Und ich dachte mir, das Beet davor auch noch gleich mit platt zu machen, um eine gewisse Größe hinzubekommen.


Das ist schon mal eine gute Idee, so bekommst Du doch eine etwas vernünftigere Größe.
Wie groß wäre dann die Fläche?
Ich würde aber dann versuchen keine 90 ° Ecken zu machen sonder in den Ecken 
überall Rundungen zu machen, dann tust Du Dich beim Folien verlegen leichter.
Ich plane heuer in meinem Gemüsebereich auch ein ähnliches kleines Teichlein mit
2 x 2 Meter - diesen möchte ich auch ebenerdig mit dem Weg enden lassen.
Ich habe mir aber momentan noch keine Gedanken mit der Folienbefestigung gemacht.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die letzte Granitblockreihe zu enfernen, darunter einfach die Folie
legen und dann mit Natursteinen aufzufüllen - ich mach mal schnell eine Skizze.
Bei der Tiefe würde ich Dir schon 80 cm Minimum empfehlen, denn in Deinem neuen Teich werden mit Sicherheit viele Bewohner auch überwintern. ( Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken, __ Frösche,__ Rückenschwimmer ....).

LG Markus


----------



## katja (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Markus!

Größere Fläche, ja, aber mit 80 cm Tiefe hab ich ja wieder das Aushubproblem :?

Ich habe mir das vorgestellt, wie auf folgender Skizze (Querschnitt), also wirklich nur ein flaches Wasser mit entsprechender Bepflanzung und eben dem Granitstein, der dezent vor sich hin blubbert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,

ah jetzt weis ich wie Du das meinst.
Aber der Granitstein ist schon recht mächtig, da hast Du ja nicht mehr viel Teichvolumen.
Dann würde ich eher noch den Granitstein nach aussen in die Wiese setzen und einen
kleinen Bachlauf machen - aber gut das ist Geschmacksache.
Warum siehst Du den Aushub so als Problem?
Dann mach doch neben dran eine Erhöhung dann hast Du gleich ein Gefälle für den Bach-
lauf und kannst nebenzu noch einen Steingarten machen und diesen mit Hauswurzen bepflanzen.
Wohnst Du mitten in der Stadt?
Ansonsten gibt es meist in der Nähe Kiesgruben ( also bei uns auf dem Land ist das so) die
jederzeit den Bauaushub nehmen. 
LG Markus


----------



## katja (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

So per Augenmaß geschätzt würde er vielleicht 1/4 der Fläche "belegen", also bleibt schon noch schön Platz für Pflanzis 

Wer hier den Aushub nehmen würde?  Aber das Problem wäre schon mal der Transport, Hänger oder ähnliches ist nicht vorhanden, vom Schleppen des Aushubs vom Garten nach vorn an die Straße mal ganz zu schweigen.. 

Wie siehst du das nun mit der Buddelei? Fläche eben vorbereiten, Folie drauf, Stein drauf, Folie hochlegen und ausheben? Vorher müsste natürlich noch der Stein durchbohrt werden und der Pumpenanschluss installiert sein.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,

also ich seh schon Du willst den Granitblock als Teichmittelpunkt - nun gut warum nicht.

Ich würde zuerst alles so ausgraben wie es Dir eben gefällt, die Fläche wie groß der Stein ist
kannst Du Dir ja grob ausmessen, denn diese soll ja nicht so tief sein wie der Rest.
Dann unter die Folie ein Vlies - Folie einbringen - unter den Stein auch wieder ein Vlies - 
damit die Folie nicht beschädigt wird.
Stein durchbohren und Pumpenanschluss muss natürlich vorher gemacht werden.
Aber dann versuche dass Du zumindest auf 50 cm kommst - damit die Überwinterer im
Teich eine Überlebenschance haben .
Fischbesatz erübrigt sich ja .
Ich hab Dir noch mal eine abgeänderte Zeichnung angehängt.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

 vielen dank 

verrätst du mir noch, womit ich die folie zwischen den steinen festmachen kann?


----------



## Annett (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja. 

Hast Du denn schon jemanden, der Dir den Stein durchbohrt? Das macht man nicht mal eben mit einer Heimwerker-Bohrmaschine...

Was den Teichrand angeht, so hat Jochen mit seinem direkt an die Terrasse angrenzenden Teich wohl einen ähnlichen Rand, wie er Dir vorschwebt.

Ich wurde den Wasserbereich ehrlich gesagt nicht zu flach machen. Wie schnell finden Tiere das Wasser toll und versuchen dann dort zu überwintern. :?


----------



## katja (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

 Annettsche

Ich hatte vor nen hier ansässigen Bekannten zu fragen, der Steinmetz ist und ne eigene Firma hat 

Allerdings überlege ich gerade, ob er dieses Bohrerteil auch hierher transportieren könnte 

Im bisherigen Teich waren verschiedene __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven, (der eingeschleppte Molch hat hoffentlich das Weite gesucht),
die hatten selbst bei den fast 50 cm bisher diesen Winter keine Chance 
Wäre das im Boden hoffentlich besser?

Klar habe ich die Bilder von Jochen schon gesehen, aber ist ehrlich gesagt nicht so meins mit den Holzteilen..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,

Du brauchst die Folie zwischen den Steinen nicht festmachen, die hebt schon durch das
Gewicht von den Steinen und durch den Wasserdruck.
Wie Du siehst bohrt Annett mit der Wassertiefe in das selbe Loch wie ich.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Das diese kleinen Granitwürfelchen das stabil halten, wage ich zu bezweifeln 
Außerdem wäre es mir wohler, den Rand "fest" zu haben, ruckzuck kommt doch mal jemand vom Weg ab und die Steinchen plumpsen weg :?
Nachdem ich mich nun schon quergelesen habe, wäre wohl Trasszement die erste Wahl, richtig?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,

Ich habe Dir ja in die Skizze Natursteine eingezeichnet.
Und wenn Du nun so einen Stein mit 15 x 15 x 20 cm nimmst, dann kommst Du schnell
auf 5 - 10 kg pro Stein. Diese stehen ja nicht über sonder schließen annähernd bündig ab.
Ich habe noch etwas größere Steine bei meinem Teich genommen und auf diese kann ich
sogar steigen und da plumpst keiner ins Wasser.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hi,

Markus, Du musst aber bedenken, dass Katja bei ihrer Teichgröße nicht so große Steine verwenden kann, es ist im Vergleich zu Deinem Teich ja ein Pfützchen (sorry, Katja).

Ich hab meine Randsteine festgemörtelt. Ja - mit Trasszement.


----------



## katja (5. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hast doch recht Christine, ist ja kein Teich 

Das meinte ich, die Steine, die ich habe, sind Granitwürfel, Kantenlänge geschätzte 5-6 cm, die wiegen nicht wirklich viel.
Ok, Trasszement ist notiert (hoffentlich gibts den als Pampe, ich hasse anrühren  ).
Nachher kommt der Steinmetz vorbei und schaut, ob er den Stein durchgebohrt bekommt vor Ort


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hi Christine,

Du hast schon recht, zu groß sollten die Steine bei Katja nicht sein, denn sonst bleibt
ja gar keine Wasserfläche mehr übrig.
Also gut einigen wir uns auf Trasszement - hab ich bei mir bei meinem Brunnen verwendet.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (10. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Es tut sich was....


----------



## Christine (10. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

 Oh, Frau fährt großes Gerät auf...


----------



## katja (10. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

 nene, sind zwei kerls am werk 

da wurde aber auch ein fundament drunter gepackt, als wenn ein haus drauf gesollt hätte.... :shock
selbst hier drin zitter ich mit


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

jawohl,
sowas ist richtiges Männerspielzeug,
da sind die Männer Abends müde und geben Ruhe.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (10. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

 Ja, ich werde bis das Teil fertig ist auch ohne Männerspielzeug abends kaputt sein und Ruhe geben


----------



## katja (12. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Und schon ist es soweit, ich bin total erschossen... 

6 Stunden lang heute gebuddelt, modelliert usw. Nach H-Steinen, diversen Fliesenstücken,
Tonscherben etc. kam dann extrem schwerer Lehm.... kurzum: mir reichts für heute! 

Vlies und Folie (sind jetzt immerhin 20 qm geworden) ist bestellt, hoffentlich kommt es bald! :beten


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

20qm? hast du auch paar bilder. . . mir spuken gerade alle möglichen varianten durch den kopf, einschl. eines schreibfehlers 20kubik- statt 20quadratmeter . . .


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,
Trasszement würde ich zum Vermörteln von Natursteinen sehr empfehlen. Die Aushärtzeit ist recht lang, also hab' da ein wenig Geduld... .
Ich persönlich würde die Steine auch am Beckenrand fixieren, das habe ich selbst mit meinen "Monstersteinen" gemacht (15·15·40 cm³, das sind über 30 kg pro Stein!).
Für "kleine" Bohrungen in Natursteine reicht bereits ein kleiner Bohrhammer mit SDS-Bohrer. Damit habe ich Löcher mit bis über 20 mm Durchmesser hinbekommen. Für größere Löcher braucht man eine Diamant-Bohrkrone (läßt sich auch leihen). Für solche Teile sollte man ein wenig Erfahrung haben (da wird der Diamant-Abrieb meist noch zur Leihgebühr addiert!).
Ein "no-name" Bohrhammer aus dem Baumarkt (<50 €) reicht für solche Zwecke völlig. Da man mit dem Teil auch in Stahlbeton wunderschön bohren kann, ist die Anschaffung lohnenswert. Mein Bohrhammer ist so langsam am Ende seiner Lebensdauer (diese Teile halten nicht so lang wie die klassischen Bohrmaschinen, leider ). Er hat sich schon mehr als bezahlt gemacht. Damit habe ich jede Menge gebohrt und gemeißelt, und sogar schon einen SDS-Bohrer verschlissen (das dauert wirklich lange!). Die teuren Bohrhämmer sind leider nicht sehr viel besser. Die lohnen sich in der Anschaffung, wenn man stundenlang meißeln will. Da macht meiner nicht mit.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude beim Umbau!


----------



## katja (13. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

guten morgen 

@moonlight: na die folie ist 4 x5 m, gibt doch 20 qm oder?  (hab aber großzügig gemessen, bild folgt)

@rolf: zum glück hab ich nen fachmann, der mir den stein durchbohrt, was mich allerdings noch beschäftigt ist welche pumpe brauch ich für so nen quellstein? also welche leistung sollte die haben? wäre ja sinnig, die schon vor der bohrung da zu haben mitsamt zubehör, wegen des durchmessers des bohrlochs denk ich, oder? :?
und zum thema geduld....(ist so gar nicht meine stärke  ) wie lang muss ich denn einplanen?


----------



## katja (13. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

schon wieder ich 

würde es z.b. diese hier tun? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wasserspiel-...2?pt=Pumpen&hash=item4a8a5b8510#ht_500wt_1156

ich hab so gar keinen plan, was man da beachten muss....


----------



## RKurzhals (13. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,
Trasszement braucht schon mehrere Tage, bis er erhärtet ist. Seine endgültige Festigkeit hat er da noch nicht. Wie lange genau, können sicherlich die Spezialisten hier sagen.
Wie willst Du eigentlich die Pumpe installieren? In den Teich stellen, und dann einen Schlauch hinter dem Stein lang durch ein Loch ziehen?
Damit aus dem "Loch" (20-40 mm?) ordentlich Wasser läuft, reicht die Pumpe. Einen Wasserfall macht die nicht, ist wohl auch nicht zu empfehlen (Erwärmung/Auskühlung, und Entgasung).
An solche Pumpen läßt sich schlecht auf Dauer ein Schlauch befestigen. Da sie nicht ewig hält, ist das kein Drama. Manchmal findet man so ein Modell, wo am Pumpenausgang ein Plastikgewinde dran ist, dann kann man den Schlauch mit ein paar Verschraubungen besser fixieren.
Ich habe auch so eine Pumpe bei mir im Winter laufen. Ich habe saugseitig einen 3/4"-Adapter von Gardena und einen Schlauch entprechender Größe angeschlossen. Mit dem 1/2"-"Standard"-Anschlüssen würdest Du den Durchfluß zu stark reduzieren.


----------



## katja (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

guten morgen rolf 

na eigentlich ist es nicht so tragisch, wenn der trasszement ne weile braucht, da ich ja nur vorhabe den rand zum weg und der terrasse damit zu modellieren wie thias in seinem uferthread unter 2.7 

da liegt die folie ja schon vorher und es kann aushärten so lang es will, pflanzen reinpacken etc. kann ich ja dann trotzdem 

ich habe jetzt günstig eine oase aquarius 1000 bekommen, da kann ich nen 1"-Schlauch anschließen. hoffentlich kommt da genug wasser raus für meinen geschmack :?

irgendwo im netz habe ich den tip gelesen, das loch oben am stein auf ner länge von ca. 5-8 cm deutlich breiter zu bohren, als die schlauchdurchführung. den schlauch natürlich dort unten dann enden lassen, auf den letzten 5-8 cm sammelt sich das wasser dann erstmal. damit würde man erreichen, dass das wasser "breiter" und schwallartiger rausblubbern würde, als eben z.b. nur aus nem 1"-loch. klingt eigentlich einleuchtend find ich, was meint ihr?


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Moin Katja,

Probier die Pumpe doch mal aus (Badewanne, Regenfass o.ä.). 
Befestige einen Schlauch und halte den mal senkrecht nach oben. Da wirst Du sehen, ob das Wasser noch in einer Fontäne nach oben schießt, oder ob es so schon blubbert.
Wenn es Dir zu hoch sprudelt, dann ist die Größerbohrung im Stein sicher eine gute Sache. 

Mandy


----------



## katja (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

dir auch einen schönen guten morgen mandy 

das werde ich tun, sobald sie geliefert ist 

@rolf: ganz vergessen.....die pumpe würde ich an der tiefsten stelle auf nen stein stellen und dann den schlauch von unten in den stein führen, das ist mal der plan


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hey katja, ich bin zwar nicht rolf, aber ja, den schlauch in den stein einführen  so weit ich weiß, gibt es auch bestimmte schlauchadapter die in den stein eingeklebt werden. dort wird der schlauch wie an der pumpe befestigt. ohne diesen adapter mußt du aber den zwischenraum zw. stein und schlauch abdichten. sonst haut dir das wasser dazwischen ab. und die tiefste stelle ist der beste platz für die pumpe. da transportiert sie den dreck und ausreichend wasser ist auch da.  aber nochmal auf die foliengröße zurück zu kommen, der teich sieht so klein aus auf den bildern. wie tief machst du ihn denn?


----------



## katja (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

och mandy  ich hab mir das so einfach vorgestellt, loch bohren, schlauch (press) rein und gut, jetzt kommst du mit adapter... 

funktioniert das nicht, wenn der schlauch grad so in die bohrung geschoben wird? :?

zur besseren vorstellung vom "teich", hier mal fotos vom "loch" 

das erhabene ist das "bett" für den granitbrocken, drumrum pflanzzone und die tiefste stelle ist ca. 65 cm bis zum rand, tiefer kam ich nicht, dank auftauchender steinbrocken und weiteren h-steinen :evil

aber platz genug für die pumpe und vielleicht ne seerose hab ich


----------



## Eugen (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hoi Katinka 

in deinem Beitrag #33 hast du es doch schon gut beschrieben.
Genauso kannst du es machen.
Adapter brauchst du da nicht,aber beim "Schlauchaustritt" halt gut abdichten.
GLG


----------



## katja (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

der eugen 

ok....das schlauchende läge dann aber einige zentimeter tiefer als die oberfläche des steins, womit kann ich da abdichten? und wie das zeugs reinpfriemeln? 

ich hab mal schnell ne skizze gefummelt. das rote soll den schlauch darstellen, wenn man ihn richtig reindrücken muss, hält er doch von selbst und es dürfte kaum was daneben laufen, denk ich, oder?


----------



## Christine (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hi Katinka,

wenn Du den Schlauch da richtig reinzwängen musst, dann kannst Du das bisschen, was da eventuell zurück laufen könnte, ruhig vergessen. Zumal der Stein ja im Teich liegt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, und das Wasser so auch im Teich bliebe. Oder


----------



## katja (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

ja, ja und ja! danke


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hey katja, den adapter hab ich nur ins spiel gebracht, falls das reinzwängen des schlauches schlecht geht. aber du wirst das schon hinkriegen


----------



## katja (27. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

so, es ist vollbracht 

endlich hatte ich genug pflanzen zusammen, also fix eingesetzt und wasser marsch 

es sind immerhin 800 liter zusammen gekommen, das wasser ist natürlich noch trüb und ein bissel schaumig, die pflanzen noch eher mickrig, aber ich hoffe das wird bald 

damit ihr seht, was draus geworden ist, hier noch ein foddo ganz aktuell von eben


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,
das sieht schon mal richtig gut aus ! ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die Pflanzen gut anwachsen. Ich habe ihnen damals eine Startdüngung mitgegeben. Im zweiten Jahr sind sie dann nicht mehr so toll gewachsen, weil ich dachte, jetzt sind sie ja "groß"... . Auf dieses Jahr bin ich schon sehr gespannt.
Das mit dem Düngen klingt paradox (gerade wenn einem das Wasser im Teich schon so nicht gefällt), doch wirken Pflanzen erst, wenn sie eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben. Kleine "Mickerdinger" helfen im Nährstoffabbau nicht wirklich.


----------



## Moonlight (27. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Mensch katja, das sieht prima aus. haste fein gemacht  und wenn die pflanzen dann wachsen ist das sicher eine augenweide.


----------



## katja (28. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

guten morgen ihr beiden und vielen dank für die blumen 

ein bissel stolz bin ich auch, schließlich hab ich bis auf die granitaktion alles selbst gemacht 

wie sieht denn so eine startdüngung aus rolf? hätte ich das beim einpflanzen machen müssen oder kann ich da noch was nachholen?


----------



## Eugen (28. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,
haddu gud gemachd. 
Nur....
Das Sumpfblutauge wird so nix. Hols raus und pflanz es in eine separates Töpfchen,bis es richtig wurzelt. Dann stells rechts an der Rand deines Teichlein. Es heißt nicht umsonst "Sumpf..." 
Die paar Stängel im Vordergrund schauenm verdächtig nach __ Fieberklee aus. So wie du sie eingepflanzt hast werden sie dir schnell vertrocknen. Pflanz sie schräg ein,sodass sie leicht unter Wasser sind.
zum Startdünger: Ich hab immer ne gute Handvoll "Teicherde" genommen. Die darin enthaltenen Nährstoffe sind schnell aufgebraucht.


----------



## katja (28. März 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

guten morgen eugen 



> haddu gud gemachd



danke schön 



> Dann stells rechts an der Rand deines Teichlein



ich hab doch aber auch am rand keinen sumpf.... 



> Die paar Stängel im Vordergrund



welche von den vielen stängel?  wobei die eigentlich alle im wasser sind oder meinst du die ganze pflanze soll unter wasser sein? 



> Ich hab immer ne gute Handvoll "Teicherde" genommen



dafür isses ja nu zu spät


----------



## katja (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

hallo ihr lieben  und schon hab ich wieder ne frage 

wie ich erzählt hatte, habe ich ja an 70% der ränder die folie mittels trasszementmörtel an den bestehenden weg modelliert.
dieses "ufer" zieht ja nun auch permanent ein bissel wasser....wäre es erfolgreich, hier eine __ moos-joghurt-masse aufzutragen?
ich stelle es mir einfach schöner vor, wenn dieser rand bemoost wäre, feuchtigkeit käme wie gesagt ständig nach.
hat jemand von euch damit schon erfahrung, also erfolgreich etwas bemoost?


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,
ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich meine Ufermatte, die den Teich von der "Badewanne" trennt, mal bewachsen würde... . Soviel zur NG-Werbung... . Ich laufe zwar auch hin und wieder darauf lang, doch ist das nicht der eigentliche Grund für das fehlende Pflanzenwachstum.
Ich habe in meinem "Pflanzenteich" ein Stück __ Moos direkt neben dem strömenden Wasser platziert. Von dort breitet es sich langsam aus, und bildet sogar einen Teppich über dem strömenden Wasser, als auch über die benachbarten Steine . Auf der Ufermatte ist es eingegangen ).
je nach Nährstoff- und Wettersituation ist der Erfolg einer solchen Begrünung verschieden. Wenn der Standort passt, dann brauchst Du Dir wohl nur wenig Mühe geben, damit ein schönes Moospolster wächst.


----------



## katja (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

hallo rolf 

hast du denn auf der matte so ne samenmischung, die nichts wird oder sie mit __ moos-joghurt-masse eingestrichen?


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja.

Ich habe auf einem Teil meiner Ufermatte das Original-Saatgut von NG ausgebracht. Es brachte mir z.B. endlich ein paar Pflänzchen der __ Kuckuckslichtnelke... eine müsstest Du jetzt haben. 
Ein anderer Teil der UM blieb ohne Saatgut und wächst munter mit __ Moos zu. Der Teich liegt im Hochsommer ziemlich lange in der Sonne, im Winter bekommt er dagegen nur minimal am Nachmittag etwas Sonne ab, da das Haus dann einen entsprechend langen Schatten wirft.
Im Ufergraben wächst das Moos mittlerweile wie blöd, im Teich selbst nur in den Bereichen, die dauerfeucht, aber nicht dauernass sind. Auf der Teichseite ist die UM zum Teil noch naggisch. 
Probier das mit der Moos-Joghurtmischung erst mal an einer (versteckten) Stelle aus, wenn Du da Bedenken wegen des Aussehens hast.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo zusammen,
ein Tip für die Ufermattenbepflanzung.
Ich habe ja auch die NG Ufermattensaat hergenommen und der Erfolg war überschaubar.
(Ausser Kuckuckslichtnelken eigentlich nichts erkennbares).
Ich mache es zum Nachsäen jetzt anders.
Ich habe einen Samenhändler aufgetan der z.B. Kuckuckslichtnelkensamen und
Gauklerblumensamen anbietet.
Zu jeweils unter 2 Euro ( ich glaube es waren 1 x 800 Samen und 1x 2000 Samen).
Diese werde ich mit Sand vermischen und in die Ufermatte einreiben, da hab ich dann 
auf alle Fälle für weniger Geld mehr Samenmaterial und somit auch eine höhere Ausbeute.
__ Brunnenkresse hatte ich letztes Jahr noch nachgesät, die Wuchs super an.
Des weiteren kann ich noch die __ Bachbunge empfehlen.
Einfach ein paar Ausläufer mit Wurzeln auf die Ufermatte geben - etwas Sand drüber und nach
2 Wochen ist sie schon eingewachsen.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

ihr redet immer von ufermatte...die hab ich ja gar nicht, sondern nur den nackten trasszementmörtel...ob´s da auch so funktioniert?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,



> ihr redet immer von ufermatte...die hab ich ja gar nicht, sondern nur den nackten trasszementmörtel...ob´s da auch so funktioniert?


das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so vorstellen.
ich würde es eher mit __ Moos versuchen, es gibt ja auch so etwas wie Minibinsen,
die hab ich bei mir im Ufergraben und dazwischen wachst etwas Moos, das
schaut auch recht nett zum kaschieren aus.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

hallo markus, ich werde einfach mal ne __ moos-joghurt-masse anrühren und wie annett vorschlug an ner "dezenten" stelle auftragen.
wenns was wird, geh ich in massenproduktion  wenn nicht, weiß ich auch bescheid :?

danke euch


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Katja, was ist eine __ moos-joghurt-masse?? ich kann mir so leider gar nichts darunter vorstellen


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Mandy
Auch wenn ich nicht Katja bin 
will ich Dir mal was sagen 
Wenn Du __ Moos hast der für 0,25qm reicht ,den aber für 3 qm benötigst ,dann kannst Du das bisschen Moos perühren. So erhälst Du Sporen-Brei ,den Jo-Kurt  nimmst Du als Nährboden .Wenn Du das Ganze jetzt schön feucht hälst ,dann klappt das Ganze gut und schnell zum besiedeln einer Stelle (Wasserfall)
LG Andre
Ätsch war schneller!
Katja Du bist wohl in geheimer Mission unterwegs ?


----------



## katja (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

oje mandy,  wo ich das hier gelesen habe, ich glaub werner hat es so beschrieben... 

auf jeden fall kommt __ moos mit joghurt in nen behälter, pürierstab reingehalten und die fertige masse auf den gewünschten untergrund (stein, terrakotta-töpfe, mauern etc.) auftragen.
und (wenn man glück hat) wächst eben dort dann das moos 

versuch macht kluch


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

danke ihr zwei  das ist ja ne coole sache,das muß ich mir merken . . . unglaublich . . .


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo.
[OT]





Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Samenhändler aufgetan der z.B. Kuckuckslichtnelkensamen und
> Gauklerblumensamen anbietet.
> Zu jeweils unter 2 Euro ( ich glaube es waren 1 x 800 Samen und 1x 2000 Samen).


Haddu einen Link für mich? 
Vielleicht hat der ja noch ein paar andere, nette Sachen.
Ich such nämlich auch noch Samen von Schlüsselblume und __ Veilchen, weil ich die auf einer größeren Fläche ansiedeln möchte, als man sie bezahlbar bepflanzen könnte. [/OT]

@Katja
Genau das meinte ich... probier es aus und wenns was ist, dann kannst Du damit weiter machen.


----------



## Plätscher (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*



katja schrieb:


> ihr redet immer von ufermatte...die hab ich ja gar nicht, sondern nur den nackten trasszementmörtel...ob´s da auch so funktioniert?



Hallo Katja,

warum soll das nicht funktionieren. Dein Mörtel ist ja nicht glatt und hat mit Sicherheit viele Microrisse, somit setzt sich auch dort Substrat ab.

So als Idee, misch doch mal eine Lehm/Joghurt Mischung (schön flüssig), pack da die Samen rein und streich das auf deine Mörtelschicht. 

Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## katja (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*



> Dein Mörtel ist ja nicht glatt



doch jürgen, ziemlich glatt  ich hab mir doch mühe gegeben 

aber mit der moospampe, das werd ich versuchen


----------



## Connemara (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

 cool, was man hier so alles lernt 

ich hatte ja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Annett,

guckst Du hier http://stores.ebay.de/Chiemgauer-Saatgut?_trksid=p4340.l2563

LG Markus


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

hallo ihr lieben 

ich hab mal wieder eine idee, weiß aber nicht, ob das so klappt... 

ich möchte den wasserstand ein bissel erhöhen, müsste dazu an der tiefsten stelle des teichleins allerdings ein wenig "aufmauern".
große granitwürfel (ca. 10x10 cm) habe ich noch genügend, ebenso trasszementmörtel.

jetzt frage ich mich allerdings zwei dinge:

1. hinter dem bereits vorhandenen trasszementabschluss endet ja ca. 1 cm vor oberkante die folie. wenn da nun künftig das wasser höher stehen würde, dringt das durch den zement und läuft hinter die folie (da trasszement ja schon ein wenig wasser zieht)?

und

2. wenn das kein problem wäre, wie verhält es sich mit dem granitwürfelaufbau? sickert es da durch die fugen, weil gar keine folie vorhanden?



freue mich auf eure hilfreichen antworten


----------



## Darven (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

hi Markus,


> Ich habe einen Samenhändler aufgetan der z.B. Kuckuckslichtnelkensamen und
> Gauklerblumensamen anbietet.


würd mich freuen wenn ich ihn auch kennen lernen könnt  sagts Du mir wer ist? ;O)


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,



> ich hab mal wieder eine idee, weiß aber nicht, ob das so klappt


 
da hat doch wohl jemand zu bald die Folie gekürzt   weg is weg.

100% dicht wird es wohl nur mit dem Zement ned werden, aber du könntest doch die Fugen mit dem Wunderzeugs Innotec abdichten, das wäre eine Möglichkeit.
was meint Ihr dazu  könnte das dicht werden.​Denke bitte aber auch an die Kraft die das Eis im Winter auf die Granitwürfel haben wird.



> 04.03.2012 , 17:32 : Dank dem letzten Winter mit seinen tagelangen, zweistelligen Minustemperaturen hat es nun mein Miniteich-Hochbecken verrissen


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

guten morgent mitch 

nicht zu früh die folie gekürzt 

durch die bereits vorhandenen wege und terrassenanschluss drumrum war das niveau ja vorgegeben. erst nach wassereinlauf war dann zu sehen, dass es eben eine ecke gibt, die einige zentimeter tiefer liegt, als der rest. und in eben dieser ecke (und nur dort) würde ich ein bißchen erhöhen wollen.
wenn ich richtung winter also den wasserstand wieder auf die jetzige höhe senken würde, passiert dem granitwürfelaufbau(chen) nix.

wir sprechen hier auch nur von ca. 3-4 cm mehr wasser.

noch zu einem anderen "problem":

der rand, den ich mit trasszementmörtel gemacht habe, zieht wohl doch ganz schön wasser :?
was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich den mit flüssigfolie streichen würde? transparent natürlich oder grün, je nachdem, wie intensiv das wäre.

bild 1 zeigt übrigens das "tiefe eck", wo ich aufmauern würde, bild 2 und 3 zeigt wie der mörtel wasser zieht :evil


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Marlies,



> würd mich freuen wenn ich ihn auch kennen lernen könnt sagts Du mir wer ist? ;O)


aber klar - ich habe ihn im Beitrag 65 verlinkt.
Funktioniert der Link bei Dir nicht?
Dort ist ein Angebot von ihm drinnen, wenn Du dann auf weitere Artikel gehst, dann hast Du
die ganze Produktpalette.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

@markus: jetzt hab ich mich schon auf antwort zu meinen fragen gefreut...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

also Gut Katja,
dann kriegst Du halt von mir auch noch eine Antwort.

Es gibt da auf dem Markt auch noch ein Produkt das heißt Dichtschlämme.
sieht ähnlich aus wie Zement und wird auch einfach noch bei einem normalen Zementmörtel
beigemischt.
Das soll zusätzlich den Mörtel noch abdichten. Ich hab dies bei meiner Regenwasserzisterne
verwendet um die aufgesetzten Ringe dicht zu bekommen.
Ob das 1000% funktioniert kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich nicht in meine Zisterne tauchen
kann. Aber auf alle Fälle hatte ich noch einen auffälligen Wasserverlust.

Bei meinem gemauerten Brunnen habe ich nur normalen Zementmörtel genommen und stelle
dabei auch fest dass sich dieser beim Wassereinlassen immer etwas vollsäuft.
Aber das Wasser zieht es nicht so weit durch dass meine Klinker von aussen nass aussehen.
Vermutlich wird nur die Oberfläche der Zementmauer nass.

Flüssigfolie wäre evtl. auch eine Möglichkeit - ist aber Geschmacksache - mir gefällts
nicht - ich finde das schaut so künstlich aus.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> aber klar - ich habe ihn im Beitrag 65 verlinkt.
> Funktioniert der Link bei Dir nicht?
> Dort ist ein Angebot von ihm drinnen, wenn Du dann auf weitere Artikel gehst, dann hast Du
> die ganze Produktpalette.



*Hallo Markus (und andere Ebayer),

ich habe den Link mal von dem einzelnen Artikel auf den Shop des Anbieters geändert. Artikel laufen ab und sind dann nicht mehr für spätere Leser erreichbar - deshalb immer lieber direkt auf den Verkäufer verlinken!*


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Christine,

danke, ich werde es nächstes mal berücksichtigen.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

dichtschlämme also... 

wäre die hier ok? http://www.pci-augsburg.eu/produkte.../s.html?tx_mmdb[product]=246&cHash=cb13977800 die gibts im gegensatz zu der von mem auch im 3,5 kg-sack, das würde mir ja dicke reichen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,

meine war damals auch von PCI, die haben recht gute Produkte.

LG Markus


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

gut, dann werde ich die mal probieren 

danke dir


----------



## Moonlight (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

bedenke bitte,dichtschlämme wird in 3lagen aufgetragen. die 1.wie putz dünn aufspachteln und die 2 folgenden mit einem quast aufstreichen. auch darf sie darf nicht zu schnell trocknen,dann reißt sie und ist undicht... und das wäre nicht sinn der saähe. flüssigfolie ist murks,die wirft nach 2-3jahren blasen und man muß alles neu machen.


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

echt jetzt mandy?  

so ein act ist das?? und "nicht schnell trocknen" wird bei den kommenden temperaturen wohl auch schwer 

hast du denn noch eine rettende idee? :beten

edit: hab gerade noch das hier gefunden "Nach dem Aufbringen muss die Dichtschlämme etwa drei Tage vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung, Zugluft, Regen und Frosteinwirkung geschützt werden" 

somit hat sich das ja wirklich erledigt....


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Frischhaltefolie und Sonnenschirm 

Dann klappts auch mit der Dichtschlämme


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*



> Sonnenschirm



hab ich gar nicht 

aber danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Moonlight (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Moin Katja,

Idee schon, nur ob Du das machen möchtest ???

Wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig verstanden habe, willst Du den Wasserstand erhöhen und außen rum Steine aufmauern. Da die Folie nicht reicht, suchst Du etwas zum Verbinden/Abdichten ... richtig?

Ich würde es mit Epoxidharz versuchen. Damit macht mach GFK ... 
Man nimmt Epoxidharz und eine bestimmte Menge an Härter, mischt das Ganze und dann wird es auf ein Gewebe aufgetragen und eingestrichen ... wenn es hart ist, hast Du eine unkaputtbare harte Schicht.
Für den Übergang würde ich es namit mal probieren.

Ansonsten ... kannste nicht einfach den Wasserstand senken, die Folie abtrocknen lassen und ein weiteres Stück Folie ankleben oder anschweißen???

Mandy


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

hallo mandy, soweit "dicht" bekäme ich es mit dem mörtel schon, ein problem ist allerdings, dass der ganz schön "zieht" (siehe fotos).
diese feuchtigkeit verdunstet ja auch wieder, somit "säuft" der mörtel praktisch immer aus meinem teichlein, das wollte ich (neben dem erhöhen) außerdem beheben.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Na dann einfach mit silolack oder epoxidharz streichen. dann säuft der beton nicht mehr


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

gibts den silolack nicht nur in schwarz? :?


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja
Siehe hier :http://www.zillnet.de/silolack.html
In etwa in der Mitte Silolack in grün !
Bin zwar kein Maler aber kannst Du nicht beim "zweiten " Anstrich kreativ mit ner anderen Farbe
(Lack -kompatibel) Äderchen drauf machen ? Oder so ?
LG Andre
Äderchen mit Silolack in schwarz ?


----------



## Moonlight (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Supi das andre die frage beantworten konnte . . . ich hätte es nicht gekonnt.


----------



## katja (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

nur als 21-kilo-gebinde??  das ist ein bissel zuviel....


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Na wie ist denn der verbrauch? vielleicht braucht noch jemand im forum etwas davon und kauft es dir ab. frag doch einfach mal nach


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo
Sieh mal hier 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stall-u-Siloanstrich-Silolack-Siloschutz-10-Liter-gruen-/160700138478
Das Angebot ist zwar abgelaufen ,zeigt aber ein kleineres Gebinde !
Es gibt es am Markt , also weiter suchen .
Ich bie wie gesagt kein Maler , aber was ist mit Schwimmbadfarbe ?
LG Andre


----------



## katja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

schwimmbadfarbe.... 

ich bezweifel, dass es die in 5-l-töpfchen gibt 

am liebsten wär mir ein "klarlack", denn ob das nach was aussieht, wenn der rand in so nem maigrün leuchtet? :? oder ich müsste von grün und schwarz kleine gebinde bekommen und versuchen, so ein oliv, wie die folie hat hinzubekommen.

ob ich da im baumarkt fündig werde?


----------



## katja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

was haltet ihr denn davon? http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-5-Kg-Imper...Garten_Teich&hash=item20c175c584#ht_857wt_905

in einem anderen thread habe ich gelesen, dass silolack nix anderes ist als flüssigfolie, nur günstiger. da mir das grau hier aber am neutralsten erscheint, wäre es mir den höheren preis wert. 

also zuschlagen oder nicht?


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja,

die hab ich für meine Zinkbadewanne verwendet. Auf feuchtem Untergrund brauchst Du noch einen Primer. Bestell den bloß gleich mit - in Baumärkten etc. findest Du nix passendes (ich spreche aus Erfahrung). 

Und damit Du schon mal was vorher lesen kannst: http://www.impermax.de/downloads/impermaxdeutschegebrauchsanleitung.pdf


----------



## katja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

danke christine 

aber jetzt hab ich die hosen voll  das muss man ja schier studiert haben 

hoffentlich bekomm ich das so hin, wie ich mir das vorstelle..... :?


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

Hallo Katja
Siehe hier :
http://lackpoint.de/Schwimmbadfarbe:::77.html
Einen Marmor -effekt erziehlst du mit einer ganz einfachen Wickeltechnik . Streichst erst das mit einer Grundfarbe (weiss) , die zweite Farbe (zBsp. roter Marmor), da nimmst du einen alten Baumwolllappen (altes Bettzeug ) tauchst den in die "rote Farbe" , wringst ihn wieder aus, das nur ein bischen Farbe dran bleibt und wickelst aus verschiedenen Richtungen über das was du geweisst hast drüber = Marmoreffekt !
LG Andre
Als Bsp, hoffe man erkennt was  ist mit beiger Wickel ! 
Ein Tipp erst üben !


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

hallo katja,

hier ist noch a weng info zu flüssiger teichfolie (sehr kritisch) :
http://www.teichratgeber.de/umbau2007/12flfolie_10_09_leerpumpen/flfolie_2010_leer01.html


----------



## katja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*

oje 

bei mir wäre es zwar nur der randbereich (max. 15 cm), aber ich werde doch nochmal in mich gehen, und überlegen, was ich nun am besten mache..

euch vielen dank für die tips, links und ratschläge


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Umbau, nur wie?*



> Das Sumpfblutauge wird so nix




äähmm.....

bis jetzt gefällt es ihm doch ganz gut...


----------

